# Day 101



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Woo Hoo!!I'm down to 1/2 a Buspar tablet every other day and may try going off of them in a week or so!!K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

K Congrats!!!!!!! Wishing you continued improvement! Thanks for the post & the inspiration!!! BQ


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

K







Mike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Excellent K, I was pretty sure you would do well with this, so its good to see they have been working for you.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Whoo Hoo K....so glad for ya!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

yeeehaw, K!congrats, and keep it going!







 take care!


----------

